# Where do you get your lemongrass oil?



## Solomon Parker

I just ordered two ounces from Amazon. 

I hope you have success in all your beekeeping adventures.


----------



## beehonest

Most health food stores have it.


----------



## dixiebooks

eBay or eBid.net. Do some shopping as prices may vary considerably. -james

link to eBid: http://us.ebid.net/buddy/800619 If you sign up, use jwag as your referral source. Thx.

-js


----------



## PeteBridwell

I got mine from Whole Body (part of Whole Foods market).


----------



## MichaelShantz

I got mine from http://theorganicwitch.com/default.aspx


----------



## Specialkayme

Does food grade or aromatic grade matter?


----------



## Steven Ogborn

Straight or pure Essential oils can be powerful. Some have been known to burn skin when it has come into contact with it.
That's why herbalists cut pure oils down with other oils such as almond oil. So, that brings me to my point/question.
If you use an oil that has been cut or blended with other oils to make it an aromatic or annointing,or massage oil,etc.
Would it hurt your swarm lure oil if it was blended with almond oil? Don't the bee repellants for clearing supers have
almond oil as one of their ingredients. I might be wrong. But the thought of it threw up a red flag about it.
Could be something to look into.


----------



## Beethinking

Usually Whole Foods or one of the many other fancy grocery stores that carry it here in Portland.

Matt


----------



## Live Oak

I Get my essential oils from Lorann Oils. If you buy enough, it may be worth it to get a wholesale account. 

https://wholesale.lorannoils.com/SignIn.aspx?ReturnUrl=/Default.aspx

Here is the retail website:

https://www.lorannoils.com/

Be sure to get ONLY FOOD GRADE essential oils.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Just make sure you get "100%", "pure" or "uncut" and you should be fine.
Bought 8oz of lemongrass on ebay, I think it was around $12 with shipping
I also purchased thyme, wintergreen and spearmint for soft treatment on mites, and making HBH

It never goes bad so take advantage 4oz and 8oz sizes for price breaks.


----------



## BoTBees

Amazon


----------



## beebeautifulLLC

Do you have the recipe and technique you use for mites? Willing to share?

Thanks!


----------



## FlowerPlanter

http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa/varroa2.htm

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Beekeeping/Recipes_for_the_Bees#Pollen_Substitute

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?246454-Fall-Feed-Recipes


You will want to look at this site and save it lots of good info

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/


----------

